# another bug



## tropics (Sep 4, 2018)

Let me see if I can explain this.
The main page loads pretty quick,then a minute or 2 later something tries to load.I see it down the bottom left corner,to fast for my old peepers.It also does it on every page I have visited.

Dell Desk Top
Windows 8.0
Google Chrome

Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 5, 2018)

Anyone else having this issue?
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 5, 2018)

I've gotten the page is unresponsive pop-up like 7 times already this morning. I'm wondering if they're doing some type of behind the scenes work. My screen just freezes and I eventually have to log out and log back in. I also see what your taking about Richie. I think those are the add's and other features loading. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 5, 2018)

Yea mine does it too, loads the page, then goes blank for a second or so then reloads.
It seems to have gotten worse since the recent maintenance upgrade.
Al


----------

